
US Bank employee fired after giving struggling man $20 of own money to get home - rahuldottech
https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-woman-fired-bank-after-giving-struggling-man-money
======
rahuldottech
Full title: Oregon woman fired from bank job after giving struggling man $20
of her own money to get home for Christmas.

She first cleared it with her manager. Manager was fired too.

~~~
NotZachari
And people wonder why shit is so hectic right now. If this woman wanted to
give someone $20 of her own hard earned money, her generosity shouldn't be
punished. The fact that two people were fired over an act of kindness that
totaled $20 is absurd.

Think about how much money it'll cost US Bank to replace both the employee and
manager they fired. Over $20 that didn't even come out of their pocket? Sounds
pretty clear who the assholes are here.

